# You Know I’m Feeling Really Wired 😂



## mist (Jan 2, 2021)

Made all the funnier because it’s John Barrowman 🤣



Spoiler: Sexually Explicit Humour


----------



## lavalamp (Jan 2, 2021)

I knew you were referring to the line in Shark Attack 3 before I even clicked the spoiler!


----------



## mist (Jan 2, 2021)

lavalamp said:


> I knew you were referring to the line in Shark Attack 3 before I even clicked the spoiler!



😂 Thats awesome!


----------



## mist (Jan 3, 2021)

Apparently that wasn’t the actual line, he just said it to make the crew laugh but they decided to keep it in 😂😭


----------



## lavalamp (Jan 3, 2021)

mist said:


> Apparently that wasn’t the actual line, he just said it to make the crew laugh but they decided to keep it in 😂😭


Gotta love John Barrowman!


----------

